# Antárctida



## Toby (25 Set 2020 às 17:40)

Boa tarde,

Blog de um meteorologista do Météo France (Francois Gourand) que se encontra na Antárctida.
Boa fotografia, texto em francês mas com o tradutor google não deve ser difícil de ler. 

http://francoisgourand.canalblog.com/

https://www.infoclimat.fr/observati...elie-dumont-d-urville/89642.html#highlight=05
https://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/dumont-d-urville-terre-adelie/00DDU.html
https://donneespubliques.meteofrance.fr/metadonnees_publiques/fiches/fiche_98404003.pdf

Tem de gostar de comer frio


----------



## Toby (11 Out 2020 às 16:28)

À medida que avançamos para Outubro, o prolongamento dos dias torna-se considerável, e agora deixamos a mesa à noite logo após o pôr do sol, um longo crepúsculo polar que nos recorda que a noite nos deixa inexoravelmente. Isto não nos impediu de ver o norte, à nossa frente, uma bela madrugada ontem à noite por volta das 23 horas, bastante luminosa, graças ao céu que tinha clarificado bem. Mas no final do mês, não será suficientemente escuro a meio da noite para ver realmente auroras, por isso podemos dizer que estas são as últimas agora mesmo.

Outubro é especialmente o último mês completo que vou passar no DDU, se tudo correr como planeado, porque "na Antárctida, não há prognóstico", como diz o ditado local. O nosso alívio está a preparar-se para partir, com os primeiros testes de Covid nestes dias, e o avião em Roissy em meados do mês. Depois disso, terão cerca de catorze em Hobart, uns poucos virão de avião, e precederão aqueles que tomarão o barco por cerca de dez dias, para a primeira rotação do Astrolabe R0, aquele que me fará deixar este lugar tão pacífico, tão bonito.

É logo no Verão, quando a luz está a ficar forte, como o índice UV que se aproxima 4 nestes últimos dias, cuidado com as queimaduras solares no exterior, com o reflexo da radiação na neve, as temperaturas estão a subir notoriamente e excedem facilmente -10°C durante o dia, como ontem e hoje (-7,3°C no seu ponto mais suave esta tarde), por isso a neve está a começar a transformar-se. As focas estão a fazer cada vez mais aparições na área e os nascimentos de jovens focas estão a aumentar. Hoje, Susie recrutou uma equipa de cerca de dez pinguins de Adélia para a ajudar a montar a "Ponte da Antavia", uma espécie de ponto de controlo para os pinguins de Adélia num local estratégico no lado oriental da Ilha Petrel. Com efeito, esperamos o regresso quase iminente dos nossos companheiros de Verão, os pinguins Adélie, a partir de meados do mês, com uma invasão do arquipélago planeada para o final do mês!

Vi o nascer do sol esta manhã por volta das 5h30 da manhã, ainda mais para sul, atrás do glaciar, logo atrás do continente, e sobretudo cedo demais para eu me levantar cedo o suficiente para o ver. Em breve chegará também a altura de pensar no que vou pôr nos meus baús para a viagem de regresso, e no que vou guardar em mim para a viagem. A paisagem está a mudar rapidamente e podemos falar de uma espécie de "Primavera", mesmo que esta noção assuma naturalmente uma realidade completamente diferente da que conhecemos nos nossos países temperados.

O ambiente também está a mudar entre nós, invernando pessoas, estamos a relaxar um pouco mais, desfrutando das últimas semanas da nossa simpática pequena comunidade. O ambiente é caloroso, trabalhador também, penso que apreciamos mais os momentos que partilhamos, um sentimento que, parece-me, ultrapassa uma certa forma natural de lassidão que pode aparecer após 7 meses e meio de isolamento entre nós. A doce nostalgia, que mencionei recentemente, nunca está muito longe, mas para mim é sempre uma sensação agradável.

Algumas fotografias deste posto foram tiradas a 30 de Setembro, pude acompanhar Susie para finalmente subir à Ilha Claude Bernard, uma das mais imponentes, a mais alta de qualquer forma, do arquipélago, a leste da Ilha Petrel. Não se pode ir lá acima assim, os acessos são controlados para não perturbar este ambiente protegido, e foi acompanhando a nossa ornitóloga/antropóloga Susie que me foi permitido ir lá acima. O espectáculo é tão bonito como sempre, a vista do arquipélago sobre a base é única. O tempo estava bastante bom, embora um pouco nublado, com uma bela auréola solar. Podemos observar a manchotière de cima, uma vez que uma boa parte dos imperadores está ao pé da ilha.

No caminho de volta para baixo, fiquei algum tempo para ver os pintos do Imperador que cresceram, e estes pequenos pedaços de manchotière que migraram para o glaciar, o que dá um belo fundo fotográfico. Depois, houve a tempestade Susie que mencionei no posto anterior, depois o regresso da queda de neve, depois o regresso da remoção da neve, depois o sol de ontem e hoje ainda com estas belas luzes. E amanhã partimos para 3 dias de neve, bastante pesada, por isso certamente muita neve à vista, óptimo, aproveito, dentro de algumas semanas será demasiado tarde.

Traduzido com a versão gratuita do tradutor - www.DeepL.com/Translator


----------

